# Dreht Blizzards Cheff Robert Kotick jetzt durch?



## Mr.Ultimo (16. September 2009)

In einem Artikel bei Golem.de;( Activision Blizzard: Profit statt Spaß, TV statt Konsolen - Golem.de   );
über Blizzards neuen Stratgien Geld zu verdienen
bin ich schockiernder Weise auf solch eine Aussage gestoßen:
Ztiat:"Auch zum Thema der Unternehmenskultur bei Activision Blizzard äußerte sich Kotick. Die habe nur ein Ziel: künftig einen operativen Gewinn von 50 Prozent zu erzielen. Intern würden nur _"Profite belohnt und sonst nichts"_.

und weiter

"er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht, um _"den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen"_ zu vertreiben. Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von _"Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst"_ zu etablieren, um die Mitarbeiter insbesondere angesichts der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise dazu zu bringen, stark auf die  Kosten zu achten."


Da frage ich mich hat der Typ sie noch alle ???
Dann kann ja evenutell bald nur noch Sch**** bei Blizzard rauskommen.
Also ich Persönlich hab Angst das Die so runter kommen wie EA.Und am Ende genauso aus Profitgier,in diesen Fall angetrieben von einer einzelnen Person,dann vlt jedes Jahr oder jedes 2 nen total verkorstes Spiel/Addon rausbringen.

So nicht Robert Kotick 


Klar muss mann Aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise vlt hier und da neue Wege beschreiten.Aber keinesfalls auf Kosten der Mitarbeiter

@PCGH bitte überprüfft nochma euren Server.Wenn mann mal was Editieren will ist dieses derzeit fast unmöglich aufgrund eines Input Lags gewälltigen Ausmaßes.Heist ich tippe nen Wort ein und am Ende brauch ich 10 oder 20 sec nur damit das Wort richtig geschrieben und nicht total verdreht da steht.
Dieses Phänomen tritt nur beim Editieren auf

itlU omiotlU rM   sollte eigntlich heisen MFG MR.Ultimo


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2009)

Na ob er das wirklich so gesagt/so gemeint hat wage ich mal zu bezweifeln ...


----------



## Insertcity (16. September 2009)

Du kannst dir sogar die Audio Datei runterladen und anhören wie ers gesagt hat^^


----------



## drakenbacken (16. September 2009)

Angst - und nichts anderes ist das Konzept hinter der dargestellten Philosophie - kann kurzzeitig zu Höchstleistungen verhelfen. Letztlich aber verbrennt sie die Mitarbeiter. Es hat seine Gründe, warum es in bestimmten Bereichen keine Sklaven mehr gibt (in manchen allerdings schon, 1-Euro-Jobber zum Beispiel sind meines Erachtens nichts anderes), die nur aus Angst ums Überleben malochen (weil man ihnen sonst zB Harz IV streicht). Sie sind, im Gegensatz zu motivierten Menschen, einfach nicht effektiv genug.

Auf Dauer werden immer diejenigen Unternehmen überleben, bei denen die Mitarbeiter aus Freude an ihrem Beruf arbeiten. Sie haben nicht nur die besseren Ideen, sie sind auch engagierter, überzeugender und opfern freiwillig viel Zeit ohne dafür unbedingt den entsprechenden Lohn zu fordern. Wenn dann auch noch das Management stimmt (das aus meiner Sicht meistens für die Pleiten verantwortlich ist), steckt solch ein Unternehmen alle Mitbewerber in die Tasche, bei denen nur gearbeitet wird, weil man da Geld verdienen kann.

Blizzard ist jetzt sicher nicht sofort dem Untergang geweiht, wenn sich diese Unternehmenspolitik allerdings länger etablieren sollte, werden WoW & Co. sicher schon in absehbarer Zeit einen Podestplatz in der Geschichte einnehmen. Naja, zum Glück spiel ich GW


----------



## Lexx (16. September 2009)

hmm.. sind auch weniger (physisch und psychisch) krank 
(was wiederum der volkswirtschaft zu gute kommt.. 
siehe diskussion um krankenversicherung gerade in den usa), 
arbeiten länger, produktiver und sind länger leistungsfähig (negativer stress, sex, ...)
fühlen sich dem unternehmen gegenüber solidarisch und verpflichtet, 
anstatt geschäftsprozesse zu "sabotieren" und das unternehmen zu "bestehlen" 
(das berühmte packerl papier oder der "bleistift").
sie sind auch offener für änderungen und optimierungen (umstrukturierungen) und 
leisten einen entscheidenden beitrag zur effizienz eines prozesses..
(weil sie angehalten werden und sich trauen, ineffizienz kund zu tun..)


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. September 2009)

Seine Angestellten zu zerschinden in jeglicher Hinsicht, führt nur zu einer selbstzerstörung. Dieser Kleingeist wird schon sehen, was er davon hat.


----------



## Blausucht (16. September 2009)

Ein passendes Zitat von Albert Einstein: "Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist wie ein Kreis mit Radius Null. Und das nennen sie dann ihren Standpunkt."


----------



## Ahab (16. September 2009)

der ist doch nicht ganz knusper  naja, für mich wärs um blizzard nicht schade...


----------



## Saab-FAN (16. September 2009)

Na mal sehen, ob die Leute bei Blizzard sowas mit sich machen lassen. (Siehe StarCraft 2^^)
So wie ich das sehe, sind die Produkte von Blizzard die, die bei Activision Blizzard die Kohle rein bringen. Und in der letzten PCGames, wo die bei Blizzard waren, da sah mir das doch sehr danach aus, dass die da eher auf Qualität achten und die Kosten doch recht weit hinten in der Prioritätenliste auftauchen. 
Ansonsten könnte ich mir denken, dass so Sachen passieren wie z.B. Abwanderung der Mitarbeiter, die dann n neues Studio gründen und weiter qualitativ hochwertige Spiele machen.


----------



## Zanza (17. September 2009)

der punkt ist aber das die leute weiter hin WoW und Co spielen werden und somit weiter hin ihr Abo bezahlen, erst wenn 50% alles WoW Spieler aufhören dann sehen die schwarz aber das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## juergen28 (17. September 2009)

Diese Art von Unternehmenspolitik ist doch kein Einzelfall, sie wird doch schon in vielen anderen Firmen angewendet. Leider!!!!


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. September 2009)

In anderen Unternehmen wird es wahrscheinlich genauso gemacht, sie geben es nur nicht so in der Presse zum Besten.
Nu lange wird diese "Arbeitsweise" nicht durchhalten...
Wie schon viele vor mir sagten, das Personal und die phantasievollen Leute, die die Spiele entwickeln, werden abwandern und zu anderen Unternehmen gehen oder sogar eine eigene Firma gründen (wie bei Anna und die Liebe mit Octopus ).


----------



## Zoon (18. September 2009)

Genauso ist es, da das Wort "Sklavenhandel" halt nicht mehr so "in Mode" bzw. erlaubt ist umschreibt man das halt blumig mit "Zeitarbeit", "Human Ressource Management", "Minijob" etc. pp.

Also Unternehmen wo die Leute so behandelt werden da wünsche ich mir nur dass die an die Wand gefahren werden ..  das Personal ist das wichtigste Kapital, das sollte man mal wieder begreifen.


----------



## Schachi (18. September 2009)

Da kann man nur hoffen das Blizz bald Pleite geht ... 
Eine frechheit eine solche unternehmens strategie, da bin ich doch froh das ich nicht mehr wow zogg!

Aber ich denke auch das die wenigesten aus solchen gründen keine blizz spiele mehr kaufen oder wirklich viele mitarbeiter abwandern, höchtens das es auf lange zeit negative auswirkungen gibt


----------



## DarthTK (19. September 2009)

Die Firma heißt zwar ActivisionBlizzard, allerdings macht dort Blizzard immer noch sein eigenes Ding. Kotick spricht selbst nur für Activision. Von dieser Firma hab ich, wie eine zeitlang von EA, nicht viel gehalten. Mal sehen, ob diese Äußerung nicht den Untergang seiner ({über}fette{nde}n) Person eingeleitet hat. Kritik an dieser Aussage sollte übrigens direkt an Activision gerichtet werden. Nicht oder nicht nur in so einem Forum wie hier.

DIe Äußerung mit den 16 - 35-jährigen hat er wohl aus eigener Erfahrung gemacht... Evtl. ist es ja immer noch so bei ihm


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2009)

Glaubt ihr wirklich das ist woanders besser. Nicht wirklich.


----------

